# HELLO - I'M A NEWBIE



## Orange Tulip (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, just a bit about myself, I am 37 years old and have a history of mild endemetriosis 12 years ago, which was resolved.

I have been married for just over 2 years and decided to try for a family 11 months ago.

Well, I was under the impression (duh) that it wouldn't take long but after months of numerous disappointment, I went to the Doctors.

I think that due to my age and previous history of endemetriosis, it was decided that I should have some blood tests, a scan and DH had a SA.

I was referred to the hospital and saw the consultant yesterday.

The blood tests were taken on CD15 (which I now know was incorrect, my G.P obviously not aware??) so I have to go back and have these done between CD2 and CD4.

The scan did not reveal any cysts or masses, but I note from the comments that the endometrial cavity does not have a normal mid cycle appearance!!!

DH - SA was fine.

Anyway, I am disappointed that there is a now a delay (2 wks) until I have another blood test and also the Consultant said (without any blood test results or any other investigations i.e. lap & dye) that due to my age IVF was my best option.

I was quite shocked that this was the route he felt best and it has now been agreed that I will go back for my blood tests and if I do not hear from the Consultant then all is fine and I will then be scheduled for a lap and dye (3 month waiting list).

If my blood results are poor then he will telephone me to discuss further options.

So I am now in a waiting game!!!

Sorry for the long book, any experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya orange tulip - welcome to FF, its a grea (and addictive!) support network that i wouldent be without. it is a shock being told they rec IVF, as you can see im in the middle of my first Ivf now and its not been that bad, not as bad as i thought. still think its happening to someone else though  

so its 2 weeks till your blood test, just take it one step at a time  

if applic you are always welcome to ask me anything in the future

best of luck


----------



## Orange Tulip (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Avon Queen

Thank you for responding.

Yes, it is a bit of a shock (especially without any real tests being carried out).

How exciting that you in the middle of IVF, would certainly welcome your experiences (so I have an idea of what to expect, if that is the route I have to travel)   (Hope you get your BFP!!)

I am trying to keep up beat, to be honest apart from the fact that I am so impatient, I will take it one step at a time, even if my Consultant makes me feel so ancient  

One question, how do you include the footer on your posts to detail your current situation?

Thanks again for responding.
Bx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya mate

im impatient too (its been 4 years  ) but if you follow the process once they start
treating you it flies. you are on the right road now to your goal eventually you will reach it  

when i found out i had to have ivf i was relieved as i was glad to finally have an answer after
so long just being told i was "unlucky". at last some action i thought although was gutted as well of course but soon got over it

dont try to be upbeat it is exhausting, just try to be realistic and push forwards hunny 

not nice of your consultant to make you feel like that   im guessing its because theyve
told you your age is the reason why you need ivf. its a bit harsh but 37 isnt that old   why, i myself have grey hairs aplenty  

the "footer" is what you have already done? its in the forum profile information bit if you click on profile up at the top under "fertility friends"

Well briefly regards my ivf, i hate injections and i managed ok, hate pain and am a wuss and i got through the egg collection (which i wasnt looking forward to!) ...the bottom line is i'd do anything they ask no problem, cause i want to be a mummy so much


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm really sorry to read that you've got endometriosis  Having been diagnosed at my first lap&dye some 20 years ago (where does the time go ?!)

It's good to hear that your DH's swimmers are tiptop condition which is one less hurdle to jump, although I know it doesn't help when there's other factors involved.

I take it from your message that you've not had a recent lap&dye...when was your last and how many have you had ? I must admit that they're immediately suggesting IVF to you without any further investigations at all, especially given your previous history of endo and without even getting the results of your hormone blood tests.

When you say you have to have a test between cd (cycle day) 2-4 then this will be for FSH and LH (and possibly a few others such as oestradiol, thyroid etc). Have you also been asked to have a blood test on cd21 ? This is to see if you ovulate. Ideally the test should be done at 7dpo (days past ovulation) but many request having it done on cd21 which assumes ovulation on cd14.
Perhaps it's worth having this tested too.

I understand that age may be a concern for you (I'm 39 and we started ttc when I was 34) but have you considered taking clomid (which if don't ovulate then triggers ovaries to do so but if do ovulate then can boost to release more eggs), or IUI (Intra Uterine Insemination) which is far less invasive than having IVF (and cheaper). I already had several known fertility issues when we started ttc but had been trying for around 18mths before we saw consultant...tried clomid to boost (release more eggs as ovulate fine) but finally started our first IVF in 2006 when I was 37 after 3 years of ttc (IUI not an option as my tubes are damaged).

Would you be eligible to get IVF on NHS and if so, what would the waiting list be...or would you be paying privately ?

There is a separate board for ladies with endometriosis...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask away 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

minxy you are such a star


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Avon Queen said:


> minxy you are such a star


why thank you hunny 

good luck cycle buddy  

Natasha xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

no worries, i try to help as much as i can with my limited experience, but you are such a lifeline to everybody, i really wish it for you hunny


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Orange Tulip - welcome to the site and it is truly addictive!  - sorry to hear you've been having a few probs and I'm also surprised that your doc suggested so soon that IVF was the right route to go down, I'm sure there must be other options to consider first??  I think you should definitely consider having any other tests done first.  IVF is a real emotional roller coaster and something you don't want to do unless you really have to.  I also have mild endemetriosis, had a septum removed from my uterus during a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy, then found out my DH has a blockage so no little swimmers getting out  , however, did SSR and got plenty (phew!)  , THEN we found out that we both had the cystic fibrosis gene so have to also have PGD - the list goes on!!!  We're about to start out third go, having sadly had two miscarriages   but at least I know I can get pregnant   - hooray! 

What I'm trying to do is just give you some hope and positivity for whatever happens .  You'll learn an awful lot of patience with the whole thing that's for sure and 2 weeks will seem like a doddle, just hang in there  .  I've only had two goes and I know there's plenty of people who have had plenty more but feel like a pro having spent so much time in the hospital with various issues for the two previous goes.  So if you want to ask anything at all, please do and if you want to PM would love to hear from you.  Where are you having your treatment by the way?

So much love and good luck to you!     - lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Orange Tulip,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  You have come to the right place for lots of support and information.

Good luck with everything.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Orange Tulip (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for replying.

I had a lap & dye done 12 years ago (due to painful periods) and the finding was spotting of endometriosis which was removed at the time.  I then had to take the contraceptive pill for 6 months (without any breaks) and I never experienced any further problems, until now!!! 

The CD2-4 is for FSH, LH etc. as my previous blood test was done on CD15.  I know that I had ovulated and have done, as far as I am aware, throughout the whole 11 months (+OPK & CBFM) and I had a transvaginal scan on the same day as the bloods which saw a ruptured follicle.  I appreciate that I could have blocked tubes, endo etc. 

Do you think I need to contact the Consultant to ask about CD21 bloods or do you think he will accept the original results?

You mention clomid which I did suggest to the Consultant (not trying to tell him how to do his job   and he basically said that if the blood test results are poor, he will telephone me as he feels that ivf is the most successful treatment and if that did not work then that was not the end, we could try others. If bloods are okay then I should wait for a lap & dye (3 months approx).

He said that I would be wasting my time doing other tests if my bloods were poor as time was not on my side!!!!  I know I am 37, but only just (March).

I was referred to Crawley Hospital and am entitled to 1 free NHS IVF (so maybe I just feel that other options could be tried beforehand before rushing into ivf).

Having only visited the Dr. last month and referred straight away - I am relatively new to all these procedures etc. so I am still learning, and have a way go yet (hopefully not too long  )

We are looking to achieve the same goal and I thank everyone for responding
Bx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

As you have a previous history of endometriosis and your one and only lap was 12 years ago, I would request another to check what's going on in there !

There is an improved chance of conception for around 6-9mths (some say up to a year) following a laparoscopy.  You may even find that they'll do a hysteroscopy at same time (this looks directly inside womb for any abnormalities such as polyps, fibroids etc).  I've had quite a few of each of these over the years for various things....I had one (lap/dye/hystero) in May 2004 to remove endo, adhesions and uterine adhesions as well as corrective surgery to a septate/bicornuate uterus and conceived about 7mths after but sadly had early miscarriage in the Jan 2005....I then had another hysteroscopy on it's own (to remove polyps & uterine adhesions) in April 2005 and conceived immediately after but yet another early miscarriage   On top of everything else I've been diagnosed with several blood clotting and immune issues which can cause problems with implantation and subsequent miscarriage.  I've tried clomid for 6mths but to no avail (despite conceiving 3 times naturally) and moved on to IVF.  Admittedly I have had another lap/dye and hystero (with all the same removed plus a fibroid this time !) in Feb 2007 and I've not conceived since either through IVF or naturally although we're currently in 2ww of our 6th IVF/FET treatment so fingers crossed.

When you say you ovulate....the only thing that can confirm you actually ovulate and release an egg is by having a progesterone blood test or having a scan after ovulation which shows the corpus luteum (area of ruptured follicle where egg popped), although does sound like they saw this when you had the scan.

OPKs and CBFM don't show ovulation.....they only detect the LH surge before ovulation and this is no guarantee of ovulation or what your progesterone levels are.  Whilst it does sound promising if you got +ve results on them I would ask for a progesterone test.

Your consultant would want to have all their own test results although it does sound like he's very keen to push you for IVF quite quickly.

I do understand that at 37 you're a little older (like me !) but I'd want to know what all my options were before embarking on the stressful journey that is IVF.

If it was me, I would ask for another lap/dye and perhaps hysteroscopy to see how your tubes are, how your womb is inside and also make sure there's no endo in there.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Orange Tulip (Apr 16, 2008)

Minxy, thank you for your reply.

At least I feel like I am not going mad when I say that I cannot understand why this option would be offered without the proper tests etc.

The corpus luteum was detected and mentioned on the report.

The lap & dye has been requested and should be carried out by July  I am just a bit concerned that if the bloods do not come back great, the Consultant is going to be pusing ivf.

I will try and wait until lap & dye as at least I hope to have a clearer picture of what is going on down there.

I note that you are in the 2WW for your 6th FET/IVF  best of luck and I hope that you get your BFP (will be keeping an eye to see if you have any news).

Bx



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi again
> 
> As you have a previous history of endometriosis and your one and only lap was 12 years ago, I would request another to check what's going on in there !
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun 

...and lots of luck to you  too !  I hope you get some answers regards the blood tests...I'm still unsure why he'd so readily push for IVF based purely on blood tests that he doesn't have results of ?!

You do know that you can always seek a second opinion as well, if you don't feel comfortable with the information and advise you've already been given.

Fingers crossed for a natural miracle before you even have to start any treatments  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow Natasha you know loads!  I noticed you also had a bicornuate uterus, thought I was the only one!  Good luck on your 2ww!    Love Katherine xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Orange Tulip, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Just to add to the excellent (as always  ) advice MInxy has given you, I do undertsand why your cons might be suggestign IVF but I think he's perhaps placing the emphasis on your age and what will bring you the best chance of success. That is not to say he is right and, frnakly, in your position I think I woudl want to at least know the reuslts of tests before taking things further and yes, definitely worth having a lap becuase, even if you have IVF it is a good base to start from so to speak.

I will add a few more links to the one MInxy has left for you:

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------

